# selbstmittelpunktlich / selbstmittelpunktlichkeit



## paraforwr

¿qué significa esta palabra? Lo único que sé es que no tiene nada que ver con la puntualidad, sino con cierto "egocentrismo", ¿pero cuáles serían las opciones de traducción, desde las más literales hasta las más naturales, a fin de poder abarcar debidamente su concepto?

Desde ya, ¡muchísimas gracias!

Por ahora lo único que sé es que ese "selbst" se traduce por lo general con "auto (self, en inglés)" (como cuando decimos, autodidacta, cuando alguien se enseña a sí mismo), y mittel como "semi" (haciendo referencia a la mitad), aunque tengo la sospecha de que aquí, más que referirse a la "mitad de algo", se refiere más a algo que se pone en el "centro (de todo?)". ¿O tendrá que ver con que alguien se cree el medio por el cual las otras cosas tienen su valor? 

Contexto:

„Die Zunahme des Verstandes besteht in der [wie von --- xNAMEx ----- _erlebt_, _gesehen_ und _beurteilt_ in natürlich _seiner selbstmittelpunktlich extrem-egozentrisch sich überschätzenden_  und _sich_ zum Maß aller Dinge nehmenden] klareren Anschauung der Ursachen, welche uns über oberflächliche Differenzen hinwegsehen lässt [was ja xNAMExs so elitär erlebte Standpunkte _rechtfertigen_ würde!].


----------



## bwprius

selbstmittelpunktlich - un término que en Internet se encuentra en relación con Friedrich Nietzsche (qué casualidad, en un pueblo pequeño que visité hace unos días en un país europeo, había una calle con su nombre ....) - me parece muy similar a "egocéntrico". O a la expresión "el ombligo del mundo".

Tal vez se encuentre la traducción en algún libro sobre o de Nietzsche, traducido al español ...


----------



## paraforwr

Interesante, pero aún me parece extraña cómo hacen los alemanes para encajar los conceptos "selbst" y "mittel" con "Pünktlichkeit" que propiamente significa "puntualidad", la cualidad de darse algo en el momento preciso, planeado, pactado u oportuno. ¿Crees que podrías explayarte un poco en ello?


----------



## Peterdg

En mi opinión "selbstmittelpunktlich", no es un derivado de "pünktlich" sino de "Mittelpunkt" ("punto en el centro" o "centro" en español).

"Selbstmittelpunktlich" entonces es algo como "estar en el centro de sí mismo".


paraforwr said:


> "punktlichkeit"


Y, ¡ojo! es "p*ü*nktlichkeit"


----------



## paraforwr

:O entonces, ¿"mittelpunktlich" es algo así como una persona "céntrica", y selbstmittelpunktlich" algo así como "autocéntrico", en un intento de referencia a una persona que "se cree el CENTRO de todo"? ¿esta sería la interpretación en la mente de un germano-hablante?


----------



## Peterdg

paraforwr said:


> ¿esta sería la interpretación en la mente de un germano-hablante?


Sí.


----------



## bwprius

Como germanoparlante nativo puedo confirmar la interpretación de Peterdg.

Pünktlichkeit es con letra P inicial en mayúscula, siempre!


----------

